

A Startup in the Cloud - bayareaguy
http://peteryared.blogspot.com/2007/08/startup-in-cloud.html

======
pg
Interesting to see the price variation. Why should QA software be so
expensive? Presumably because the market is smaller. Which means as
competition pushes the cost of sw down, what will cost you the most is the
stuff that's most specific to your business.

